# Estação de Sendas, Concelho de Bragança



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2008 às 18:57)

Boas


Já algum tempo que tenho uma dúvida. A quem pertencerá a estação meteorológica colocada junto á antiga estação de comboios de Sendas no concelho de Bragança. 

Será do IM? Se sim, o porque de nunca ter disponibilizado dados desta estação?

A estação do IM de Macedo de Cavaleiros, que eu não conheço, sita em Bagueixe, aldeia que fica relativamente perto de Sendas. Será que o IM não está a usar esta estação do concelho de Bragança para divulgar dados de Macedo de Cavaleiros? Quero acreditar que não

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da estação...


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2008 às 20:54)

Belo achado 

A estação não parece ser do IM pois faltam vários instrumentos de medição e não tem a antena para enviar os dados para a sede do IM. Deve ser quase de certeza uma estação (manual?) hidrométrica do INAG.

Aquele edificio ao lado parece poder prejudicar a medição do vento 

A estação de Macedo de Cavaleiros deve estar dentro da freguesia de Bagueixe, numa localização que não tem nada a ver com a da cidade pois esta fica num vale bem profundo rodeado de montanhas como as da Serra de Bornes.


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2008 às 22:14)

Sim,tudo indica ser uma estação o INAG sem telemetria...













(C)http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=3&item=3.1&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2008 às 23:35)

Obrigado Fil e Minho. Agora estou esclarecido


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

É uma estação do Inag, penso que esteja desactivada, porque os últimos dados referentes a essa estação são de Março de 2006 e é uma estação  que só faz medição da precipitação e do vento.


----------



## Zoelae (2 Mai 2008 às 02:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Obrigado Fil e Minho. Agora estou esclarecido



Por falar em estações do distrito de Bragança, no outro dia falaste das estações da ESA-IPB, sabes se os dados estão a ser disponibilizados, ou se há forma de aceder a eles?


----------

